# Anybody else going to boycott the NFL and its advertisers>



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I have done swore off of Budweiser. Headed back to Lone Star. Do they still make Pearl and Falstaff?

NFL Boycott goes viral ? While players 'sit-out' the anthem, fans 'sit-out' the game

http://www.arrowheadpride.com/2009/9/22/1047841/top-nfl-advertiser-spent-134


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Been free of nfl for years now. No lookin back.
Been alcohol free even longer.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

All ready do.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok..well this aint your problem. I called direct to Budweiser in Saint Louis yesterday and after punching the appropriate buttons for a while finally got to talk to a little cutie who said she would tell Mr. Big we are not happy campers in these parts. Told her we are demanding all the hood rats who took a knee during the anthem..and those who come out with the hands up dont shoot posture and or wearing the I cant breathe tee shirts will need to be immediately fired along with their coaches who condoned the treasonous activity. Informed her we will only watch the Cowboys and if they get cute..they are gone too. She likes to talk if anybody else wants to call over there. 
Budweiser Beer - The Great American Lager


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

No way I'm boycotting the NFL or alcohol. I deserve a cold beer on a hot day or after a hard workout, I'm getting old like the rest of you. 

Those guys on the field are for my entertainment, if one pisses me off I just hope he gets hit harder and make sure I tune in to see it. 

I learned a long time ago that if you want to stay mad about the world and how people act, you'll have plenty to get mad about and it does nothing but make you and everyone around you miserable.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I haven't had a full beer in a year and a half but today I made some of Slippy's famous Chili which does call for a Budweiser. Luckily one of my sons had left a few Bud Lights in my basement fridge which I promptly poured into my Chili. I like the NFL but do not approve of the hood rats so I'll continue to watch the games especially since my Fantasy Football League is going strong. Last I looked most of my favorite Kentucky Bourbon or Tennessee Whisky makers do not advertise with the NFL. 

Beyond that I have no idea...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok..we have also swore off of buying any more Toyoters. Not sure about the Sprint Telephone. We have had them for years.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> No way I'm boycotting the NFL or alcohol. I deserve a cold beer on a hot day or after a hard workout, I'm getting old like the rest of you.
> 
> Those guys on the field are for my entertainment, if one pisses me off I just hope he gets hit harder and make sure I tune in to see it.
> 
> I learned a long time ago that if you want to stay mad about the world and how people act, you'll have plenty to get mad about and it does nothing but make you and everyone around you miserable.


Nobody is mad around here. We just gonna quit helping fund those who want to kill us old white folks..most especially cops. We still love all the godless liberals of course. They just need to be brought under control as a person would do with a petulant child.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I don't drink any kind of booze, but I will call the bud office Monday and tell them I am off their product which is true anyways.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I do not watch NFL , never did , I am a race car fan I love speed and go fast , I like drag racing to . In fact I like all kinds of motorsports .


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Nobody is mad around here. We just gonna quit helping fund those who want to kill us old white folks..most especially cops. We still love all the godless liberals of course. They just need to be brought under control as a person would do with a petulant child.


I don't pay a dime to watch the NFL and they have no way of telling if I watch or not. I'm not going to punish myself for the actions of a few without a result.......


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Targetshooter said:


> I do not watch NFL , never did , I am a race car fan I love speed and go fast , I like drag racing to . In fact I like all kinds of motorsports .


NASCAR is one big commercial that runs to the left for 3.5 hrs. :vs_lol:

I enjoy college football the most, right now I'm watching Ole Miss blow a 21 point lead agains The Tide. 24 to 24 with 6 minutes left in the 3rd.

ROLL TIDE

Correction......27 to 24 Alabama just scored.

ROLL TIDE


----------



## mickbear (Aug 26, 2015)

couldn't giver a tinker's d#$# about the nfl .


----------



## Two Seven One (Aug 4, 2016)

Operator6 said:


> I don't pay a dime to watch the NFL and they have no way of telling if I watch or not. I'm not going to punish myself for the actions of a few without a result.......


Unless you are watching with an antenna only they do. Those boxes provided by your cable or satellite company now send data back to the provider that shows channels watched and the time those channels are viewed. Most cable companies these days use switched digital video to save bandwidth which relays back to the provider the channel selected and at what time. So with the channel and time stamp they can indeed track what you are watching. They then can compile that data from all their users and sell it to anyone willing to pay for it including the NFL.

It's not super accurate because of the use of DVRs. When you record a program it completes the switch that is then relayed back to the cable provider as a viewed channel and at what time. However, you may never even watch that recorded program so that can skew some of the metrics.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> I don't pay a dime to watch the NFL and they have no way of telling if I watch or not. I'm not going to punish myself for the actions of a few without a result.......


They aint never made a nickle off us either that can recall...other than we did go to watch the Cowboys play basketball a time or two. That costs money I think. I been drinking Bud starting when my Mama put it in my baby bottle as a young wupper snapper. Fortuantely I acquired a deep love of Lone Star in S. Texas. Then they sold it to some yankees who mesed up the recipe. Strohs or some other batch of idiots. Started finding it for five bucks a case over by the old Milwakee section. Heard somebody took it over and is making it right again. I will prob just go back to that. It gives loose bowels for a few days until the old bod becomes acclimatized. Guarantee it give a buzz a bunch faster than Bud. Everything is bigger and mo betta in Texas ya know?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I have boycotted all things NFL for the past 3 years. Ever since they would not allow DD to run an ad during the superbowl that year.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

money grabbing snot nosed wimps.


----------



## Two Seven One (Aug 4, 2016)

Anyway, I'm still going to watch NFL football and college. I just love the game having grown up watching it with my grandfather who was a coach. I'm not going to let a few people that I don't agree with dictate what I enjoy watching. Like @Operator6 said, I'm not going to give up something I enjoy due to a few that want to disrespect what I believe in. That would give them the win in my opinion. With that said, I'd be in favor of the NFL stating that players that do not wish to stand during National Anthem are welcome to wait in the locker room until it is concluded.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well I am going to be shielding my eyes from it down at the Sports Grill while sipping my Lone Star and trying to figure out how to get rid of the Tundra. That thing is like driving a dump truck anyway. My classic hot rod Lexus which goes to 160 on the speed o meter is much more nimble anyway. Best not catch them advertising on there or I will get rid of it too. As a matter of fact I am fixing to go explain all this to them. They moved in just a few towns over toward Dallas.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

If the cheerleaders didn't salute the flag would ya quit lookin a hot T/A ? Not me friend. I'd try to get a date with one and make her pay for it the hard way......


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

The short answer is no. My favorite team is the Cowboys and while I have had issues with a lot of the stuff the owner Jerry Jones has done when it comes to this fiasco and honoring the Dallas area police officers that where murdered he's spot on. I don't blame the players nearly as much as I do the media particularly ESPN that has blown this way out of proportion and has made it the cool thing to do. I wont watch another ESPN broadcast ever, the company is already in financial peril, they had to let a good number of their people go last year. They started as a good company but went from sports news to sports opinion. Fox Sports is where its at now although they're starting to go down the wrong path.


I'd also like to point out what a hypocrite that Roger Goodell is by not taking a stance on this issue. On one hand he talks about not tarnishing the NFL shield and suspends players for "conduct detrimental to the league"for being in violation of rules before they where even rules like Adrian Peterson while hiding behind its their right in this case. Not to mention he punished the best player on one of the teams that defined our nation post 9/11 in the New England Patriots. I still remember Joe Andruzzi running on the field with an American flag to support resonders.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Silly boy..only folks in official uniforms are supposed to salute the flag. The cute cheerleaders are supposed to put their hands over the left silicone bag. Where are you from?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Silly boy..only folks in official uniforms are supposed to salute the flag. The cute cheerleaders are supposed to put their hands over the left silicone bag. Where are you from?


The definition of salute is a gesture or other action to show respect. Hand over your heart and remove bikini tops.......

I'm from the Government and I'm here to help.......


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Quit watching football for a month and see what happens.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Yikes..we will have to go into the military?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Your hitting the nail on the head Bigwheel. If you do not like or approve the protest during the national anthem, do not spend your money in support of the NFL. Money talks and BS walks. If enough people think and act this way, changes will be made.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Ain't no way I'll give up my beer. But the NFL can kiss my a--. If they can't or won't get their over paid punks in line I'm not watching. Sure I understand your right to protest but some things you just DON'T disrespect.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I have been a dolphins fan since flipper was a newborn... I am now done with them


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

The NFL can go to hell... Those bastards request for our presence in every event but when we are off duty and want to enjoy and watch a game we are not allowed to come in the stadium armed.

NFL is anti 2A.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Oooooorah. They wrote the book on commie slime ball black power antics.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Unfortunately the NFL is to men what The Kardashians is to women and gay dudes. Most people can't be bothered when they have their bread and circuses. 

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I don't watch pro ball but my kid plays and I told him that if he even considered not standing and showing respect I'd kick his butt. I may need a stick to do it but I'd find a way. He assured me that his entire team agreed that not showing respect to our flag was stupid.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

For every guy like Colin Kaepernick there are multiple guys like Joe Andruzzi, Pat Tillman, Alejandro Villanueva, Roger Staubach, Alex Boone, Glenn Coffee, the list goes on and on. Guys that are proud to be Americans and guys that put their time in a Military Uniform as well as a NFL uniform. I watch to celebrate guys like them along with the love of the game. Kaepernick, all his butt buddy followers along with the network that glorifies them ESPN can all go straight to hell.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I enjoy watching football, always have, although not as die hard as I used to be. I'll not watch football and deny myself a few cold beers simply because a few ungrateful, low life, hood rats, grab their undeserved 15 minutes of fame. They are kneeling in protest of a terrorist organization whose stated mission is to kill whites and cops, how noble is that?


----------



## NorthernSurvival (Feb 29, 2016)

This forum cracks me up. As a 17 year old kid, all you old unprogressive leathery bags make me glad I'm part of a more progressive generation. If you don't agree with it keep your mouths closed. Times have changed. This isn't the 20th century anymore. Your time to shine has long past. All this complaining just adds to the stereotype that you're all grumpy old men. There's a few young people on this forum. I was curious about all this prepping stuff so I joined, but I can hardly stay on this forum because of all the crap I see you old guys talking about. You always post articles from sketchy news sights that, growing up with technology, I know which articles are credible and which ones are just trying to get a reaction from older people. I always chuckle when I see threads like this. I'm done ranting. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

NorthernSurvival said:


> This forum cracks me up. As a 17 year old kid, all you old unprogressive leathery bags make me glad I'm part of a more progressive generation. If you don't agree with it keep your mouths closed. Times have changed. This isn't the 20th century anymore. Your time to shine has long past. All this complaining just adds to the stereotype that you're all grumpy old men. There's a few young people on this forum. I was curious about all this prepping stuff so I joined, but I can hardly stay on this forum because of all the crap I see you old guys talking about. You always post articles from sketchy news sights that, growing up with technology, I know which articles are credible and which ones are just trying to get a reaction from older people. I always chuckle when I see threads like this. I'm done ranting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Good thing I don't take advice from 17 year olds with no experience in driving, much less life in general. Assuming you are actually 17 years old.


----------



## NorthernSurvival (Feb 29, 2016)

17. Learned to drive a tractor before a truck. That's part of the problem. You old guys just don't want to listen. Stuck in your time period. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

NorthernSurvival said:


> 17. Learned to drive a tractor before a truck. That's part of the problem. You old guys just don't want to listen. Stuck in your time period.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Assuming you are really 17 and not some troll, you don't have a time period as of yet.

As far as driving a tractor before a truck, same here. The difference is I fully understand that means nothing. A tractor on a field is not the same thing as an automobile on Watermelon 500 around Atlanta.

That's the problem with today's kids; they don't have the sense to shut up and learn from those who have real world experience.

Strange that it is a school day, yet you have been on this site.


----------



## NorthernSurvival (Feb 29, 2016)

Legal driving age is 14 1/2 here in MT I've been driving for little bit now old man. And trust me "today's kids" are listening that's why we're the more progressive generation. We're learning from your mistakes and achievements buddy. Times are different now for a young kid. But you refuse to accept that.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernSurvival (Feb 29, 2016)

Oh, and I have my open period in Schumacher right now so, I'm free to do what I want. Thanks for the concern though. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I don't watch NFL, never have. Not even Super Bowl.
There is only one REAL football game - Army/Navy. All the rest of it, even college ball, is driven by money and greed. Army/Navy is perhaps the only game where everyone on the field is willing to die for everyone in the stands. Think about that for a moment.

The NFL itself, its teams, and its employees makes so much money a piddly little boycott won't even cause a blip in their bank accounts. The average fan means nothing to them.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

When there are empty seats in the stadium and beer unsold at the stand then the owners and sponsors will take notice. Hit them in the wallet and see if they notice then.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

NorthernSurvival said:


> This forum cracks me up. As a 17 year old kid, all you old unprogressive leathery bags make me glad I'm part of a more progressive generation. If you don't agree with it keep your mouths closed. Times have changed. This isn't the 20th century anymore. Your time to shine has long past. All this complaining just adds to the stereotype that you're all grumpy old men. There's a few young people on this forum. I was curious about all this prepping stuff so I joined, but I can hardly stay on this forum because of all the crap I see you old guys talking about. You always post articles from sketchy news sights that, growing up with technology, I know which articles are credible and which ones are just trying to get a reaction from older people. I always chuckle when I see threads like this. I'm done ranting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


If you don't like the news sites we use please feel free to post a links with the "truth". Do me a favor and when you are 40 think back to this post. Each generation gets older and we base our opinions on what we experienced during our lifetime. I hope that you are retaining some of the wisdom, at 17 you don't understand yet what is important. Congratulations you can drive a tractor, a truck and use technology. I would say that this group of 'unprogressive leathery bags" can share a lot of information with those that *want* to learn it. Oh and by the way, The generation that you are insulting is the one that started all this technology and built the games that you young kids seem to like to much.

So why not share your wisdom with us, how do you know what articles are credible and which ones are trying to get a rise out of all us rocking chair bound old people.

*wonders if you have the respect to stand when the national anthem is played*


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

NorthernSurvival said:


> Legal driving age is 14 1/2 here in MT I've been driving for little bit now old man. And trust me "today's kids" are listening that's why we're the more progressive generation. We're learning from your mistakes and achievements buddy. Times are different now for a young kid. But you refuse to accept that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


And, you think you are experienced, even after three years in Montana.

Today's kids are listening. Yup. You are supposed to be a kid in school. Again, school. Drive home the point - school.

Hey, what say we take this out of the NFL thread and to a more fitting thread....
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-talk/43178-wussy-generation.html


----------



## NorthernSurvival (Feb 29, 2016)

You keep grumbling on about "today's kids" old man. I'll get back to experiencing the world you guys have left for us.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernSurvival (Feb 29, 2016)

Auntie said:


> If you don't like the news sites we use please feel free to post a links with the "truth". Do me a favor and when you are 40 think back to this post. Each generation gets older and we base our opinions on what we experienced during our lifetime. I hope that you are retaining some of the wisdom, at 17 you don't understand yet what is important. Congratulations you can drive a tractor, a truck and use technology. I would say that this group of 'unprogressive leathery bags" can share a lot of information with those that *want* to learn it. Oh and by the way, The generation that you are insulting is the one that started all this technology and built the games that you young kids seem to like to much.
> 
> So why not share your wisdom with us, how do you know what articles are credible and which ones are trying to get a rise out of all us rocking chair bound old people.
> 
> *wonders if you have the respect to stand when the national anthem is played*


Want to get credible news? Cross Examine our mainstream news sites with mainstream news sites from other countries. Broaden your horizon. It's what the Internet is for. If you see an article that seems ridiculous or offends you, look up who posted the article and again, use the Internet and ask, "Is this website known to troll people for amusement?" The only news I somewhat trust if from NPR. The problem with a lot of you older people is you struggle to determine whether a website is legitimate or if it's just trying to pull your leg. And I completely agree with you Auntie, we have learned a lot from you guys, the good, the bad, and the ugly. You guys have lead the way to an innovative future. But we have to come to and understanding that us kids aren't growing up the way you did. What you call the "Wussy Generation" is what the generation before your's called you. As a young kid who is truly interested in prepping, and I love to camp, and fish and hunt ( It's Montana it's what we do). I even built my very own BoB by asking questions on this forum. It's just hard for me to get on this forum sometimes when it's plagued with news articles intending to troll you because you older guys can hardly tell the difference. And thank you for everything you have given to younger people. Right now I'm in the middle of learning how to code on a computer at my highschool. I reiterate, we have to come to an understanding that my generation is the generation of now, thanks in a large part to your generation, and no matter how much you complain and grumble. The times will change, and so will the people.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Yup he's right. There's no hope


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I believe I suggested taking it to the thread I shared with you.

Pay attention. Do NOT respond to this; simply go to the other thread if you'd like to continue dazzling us with your knowledge.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Yeah, when I was his age I thought I knew it all too.
Then I grew up.


----------



## NorthernSurvival (Feb 29, 2016)

And for the record, I still stand for the National Anthem, I still believe in American ideals. I still love the opportunity to talk to veterans. I love to experience the outdoors. But I also support the Police AND Black Lives Matter. I keep an open mind about all other races, religions, people's. I believe there should be stricter immigration laws but I don't think we should stop it all together. My favorite song is still "The Angry American" There's things I don't support, Gay Marriage! Legalization of Drugs, Trans-Gender bathrooms. Some of things are more progressive than your generations', and some of them aren't. NFL players are trying to start a conversation, not be disrespectful, sorry it offends you, go grumble some more. Kids in highschools, like me, are starting to have these conversations because of them.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Two Seven One (Aug 4, 2016)

NorthernSurvival said:


> NFL players are trying to start a conversation, not be disrespectful, sorry it offends you, go grumble some more. Kids in highschools, like me, are starting to have these conversations because of them.





NorthernSurvival said:


> This forum cracks me up. As a 17 year old kid, all you old unprogressive leathery bags make me glad I'm part of a more progressive generation. If you don't agree with it keep your mouths closed.


Supposedly supports things like NFL protests starting a conversation about such topics, but then tells people here to keep their mouths closed if we don't agree with it. Interesting.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

NorthernSurvival said:


> And for the record, I still stand for the National Anthem, I still believe in American ideals. I still love the opportunity to talk to veterans. I love to experience the outdoors. But I also support the Police AND Black Lives Matter. I keep an open mind about all other races, religions, people's. I believe there should be stricter immigration laws but I don't think we should stop it all together. My favorite song is still "The Angry American" There's things I don't support, Gay Marriage! Legalization of Drugs, Trans-Gender bathrooms. Some of things are more progressive than your generations', and some of them aren't. NFL players are trying to start a conversation, not be disrespectful, sorry it offends you, go grumble some more. Kids in highschools, like me, are starting to have these conversations because of them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


They are trying to start a conversation? I doubt that as the conversation has already been started. They are simply making their "statement" by disrespecting the flag that symbolizes the constitution and the Bills of rights that secure the right to discuss topics. The constitution and the Bill of Rights somehow offend the BLM people? Nope.

Furthermore, if those rich, privileged men who make a mint by playing a kid's game did more learning than reacting, they'd realize the BLM is a fraud in the first place. They'd learn that the notion of black people being hassled or shot by cops more than white people is a lie. Furthermore, they'd notice that most of those "newsworthy" cases of police shooting were cases of thugs with lengthy police records one again made contact with the cops in a bad way.

Am I saying each of the shootings were what I call good? Oh, heck no! Then again, I look at it from a position of training and experience and not from either locker rooms hedonistic parties for the privileged.


----------



## NorthernSurvival (Feb 29, 2016)

Two Seven One said:


> Supposedly supports things like NFL protests starting a conversation about such topics, but then tells people here to keep their mouths closed if we don't agree with it. Interesting.


Believe I said "keep grumbling" on multiple occasions, to take care to read the entire post. May have said "mouths closed" in the first thread.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

NorthernSurvival said:


> And for the record, I still stand for the National Anthem, I still believe in American ideals. I still love the opportunity to talk to veterans. I love to experience the outdoors. But I also support the Police AND Black Lives Matter. I keep an open mind about all other races, religions, people's. I believe there should be stricter immigration laws but I don't think we should stop it all together. My favorite song is still "The Angry American" There's things I don't support, Gay Marriage! Legalization of Drugs, Trans-Gender bathrooms. Some of things are more progressive than your generations', and some of them aren't. NFL players are trying to start a conversation, not be disrespectful, sorry it offends you, go grumble some more. Kids in highschools, like me, are starting to have these conversations because of them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


So, young man, you are almost 18. In a few months hence you can put your money where your mouth is.
March on down to the local Army recruiter. Tell him you want to sign the contract to become an 11B. (Since you already know everything, I won't have to tell you 11B is the Military Occupational Specialty number for Light Weapons Infantry :tango_face_smile
Then you can put your "American ideals" into action and make a real difference in the lives of others.
:vs_lol:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

As far as boycotting the NFL, I haven't bothered with the NFL in several, several years. At the risk of being called an "old man," again, I'll say decades.

I'll say this, though. There'll be no boycott. Heck, even though McDonald's thinks Handgun Control Inc. is a worthy charity, how many gun owners or 2nd amendment supporters refuse to eat that deadly garbage they call food? I know one, and he is me.


----------



## NorthernSurvival (Feb 29, 2016)

Denton said:


> They are trying to start a conversation? I doubt that as the conversation has already been started. They are simply making their "statement" by disrespecting the flag that symbolizes the constitution and the Bills of rights that secure the right to discuss topics. The constitution and the Bill of Rights somehow offend the BLM people? Nope.
> 
> Furthermore, if those rich, privileged men who make a mint by playing a kid's game did more learning than reacting, they'd realize the BLM is a fraud in the first place. They'd learn that the notion of black people being hassled or shot by cops more than white people is a lie. Furthermore, they'd notice that most of those "newsworthy" cases of police shooting were cases of thugs with lengthy police records one again made contact with the cops in a bad way.
> 
> Am I saying each of the shootings were what I call good? Oh, heck no! Then again, I look at it from a position of training and experience and not from either locker rooms hedonistic parties for the privileged.


Ask them and they'll tell you they had no intention of disrespecting the flag. Sorry it triggered you bud. Also do take care to do research on BLM and those who oppose. Maybe you'll be able to pick out the radicals from the level headed people. Or maybe you'll stay single minded until you're 6ft under. I choose to look at both sides of the argument. Do you?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Two Seven One (Aug 4, 2016)

NorthernSurvival said:


> Believe I said "keep grumbling" on multiple occasions, to take care to read the entire post. May have said "mouths closed" in the first thread.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yep you clearly started with we should keep our mouths closed if we don't agree, not "may have said" you clearly said it. That doesn't sound like inviting conversation to me. But I'm a bit older than 17 so what do I know?  I read your posts.


----------



## NorthernSurvival (Feb 29, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> So, young man, you are almost 18. In a few months hence you can put your money where your mouth is.
> March on down to the local Army recruiter. Tell him you want to sign the contract to become an 11B. (Since you already know everything, I won't have to tell you 11B is the Military Occupational Specialty number for Light Weapons Infantry :tango_face_smile
> Then you can put your "American ideals" into action and make a real difference in the lives of others.
> :vs_lol:


I actually have strongly considered the military. They'd teach me discipline as well as job skills. Not to mention they could pay for school too. Talked with all the recruiters on career day. I'd love to tell people I served our country. I just haven't decided yet.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

NorthernSurvival said:


> Ask them and they'll tell you they had no intention of disrespecting the flag. Sorry it triggered you bud. Also do take care to do research on BLM and those who oppose. Maybe you'll be able to pick out the radicals from the level headed people. Or maybe you'll stay single minded until you're 6ft under. I choose to look at both sides of the argument. Do you?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Uh, as a matter of fact, you are talking from a position of ignorance. I do research, which is why I know the BLM is a fraud, and is a Soros supported assault on society.

Ask them? I don't have to ask the players. All I have to do is observe.

By the way, I'm not your bud. You are not my equal or my peer.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I DVR the games, then FF through the commercials. So the advertisers aren't getting any juice from me. But I'm not going to stop watching football. They fixed the World Series once, you going to stop watching baseball, too? Humans err.


----------



## NorthernSurvival (Feb 29, 2016)

Denton said:


> Uh, as a matter of fact, you are talking from a position of ignorance. I do research, which is why I know the BLM is a fraud, and is a Soros supported assault on society.
> 
> Ask them? I don't have to ask the players. All I have to do is observe.
> 
> By the way, I'm not your bud. You are not my equal or my peer.


Then you've taught me to be ignorant, after all you said us kids should learn from your generation. Only I choose not to be ignorant. Two sides to every coin.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

NorthernSurvival said:


> Then you've taught me to be ignorant, after all you said us kids should learn from your generation. Only I choose not to be ignorant. Two sides to every coin.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Assuming you are the age you claim, you have walked into this forum being disrespectful to your elders. You really are representing your family well.

I didn't teach you to be ignorant, you brought that with you.

Now, if you'll excuse me, I am going to disengage from entertaining someone who is either a 17 year old who thinks he has the knowledge and wisdom to school his elders or is merely a troll posing as one in order to stir the pot. This "old man" veteran needs to start getting ready for work.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I am happy to read that current events are starting conversations with you and your peers. Every generation tries to improve the next generation and ends up complaining about them it is a fact of life. 

As I have said before if you don't agree with something posted, put on your hard hat and be ready to explain why and provide some links. We might be old, however, we are from a generation that believes there is two sides to every story and everyone has an opinion.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

NorthernSurvival said:


> Then you've taught me to be ignorant, after all you said us kids should learn from your generation. Only I choose not to be ignorant. Two sides to every coin.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


We present the material but it's up to you to learn then most importantly implement that knowledge into your life. Having said that, I'm officially old, but don't leave your 18 yr old girlfriend alone with me.......I'm not that old.


----------



## NorthernSurvival (Feb 29, 2016)

Denton said:


> Assuming you are the age you claim, you have walked into this forum being disrespectful to your elders. You really are representing your family well.
> 
> I didn't teach you to be ignorant, you brought that with you.
> 
> Now, if you'll excuse me, I am going to disengage from entertaining someone who is either a 17 year old who thinks he has the knowledge and wisdom to school his elders or is merely a troll posing as one in order to stir the pot. This "old man" veteran needs to start getting ready for work.


And I need to get back to class. These conversations aren't going to have themselves. You continue to stick with your old ways and I'll continue to be progressive. Thanks for the stimulating argument, enjoy work as well.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernSurvival (Feb 29, 2016)

Operator6 said:


> We present the material but it's up to you to learn then most importantly implement that knowledge into your life. Having said that, I'm officially old, but don't leave your 18 yr old girlfriend alone with me.......I'm not that old.


Fair enough. *Chuckles*

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

NorthernSurvival said:


> This forum cracks me up. As a 17 year old kid, all you old unprogressive leathery bags make me glad I'm part of a more progressive generation. If you don't agree with it keep your mouths closed. Times have changed. This isn't the 20th century anymore. Your time to shine has long past. All this complaining just adds to the stereotype that you're all grumpy old men. There's a few young people on this forum. I was curious about all this prepping stuff so I joined, but I can hardly stay on this forum because of all the crap I see you old guys talking about. You always post articles from sketchy news sights that, growing up with technology, I know which articles are credible and which ones are just trying to get a reaction from older people. I always chuckle when I see threads like this. I'm done ranting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


How come nobody told me this "progressive" wuss ^^^was here? :vs_laugh:


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

NorthernSurvival said:


> Then you've taught me to be ignorant, after all you said us kids should learn from your generation. Only I choose not to be ignorant. Two sides to every coin.


 @NorthernSurvival you came into this community with a bit of a chip on your shoulder. Ya know what? I don't blame you. It sounds like you may have been surrounded by folks who didn't respect your thoughts very much. You know what else though? Part of growing up is learning how to treat others, even when you don't agree with them. When you come into an established community sounding like a rebellious little brat, you are gonna catch some flack. I have a feeling you already knew that though and ya figured coming off tough was the answer. It's not.

If you are serious about being treated like an adult, you are going to have to act like one.

You can choose to turn this around, right now, or you can choose to move on to another community.

The choice is yours.

I hope you choose wisely because I think we can learn from each other.


----------



## NorthernSurvival (Feb 29, 2016)

Cricket said:


> @NorthernSurvival you came into this community with a bit of a chip on your shoulder. Ya know what? I don't blame you. It sounds like you may have been surrounded by folks who didn't respect your thoughts very much. You know what else though? Part of growing up is learning how to treat others, even when you don't agree with them. When you come into an established community sounding like a rebellious little brat, you are gonna catch some flack. I have a feeling you already knew that though and ya figured coming off tough was the answer. It's not.
> 
> If you are serious about being treated like an adult, you are going to have to act like one.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice. I want to blame my age. But I just wanted to put my two cents in. Glad I caught some attention.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernSurvival (Feb 29, 2016)

Slippy said:


> How come nobody told me this "progressive" wuss ^^^was here? :vs_laugh:


Here comes the oldest and most brooding of them all. Slippy. I was hoping this would catch your attention.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

NorthernSurvival said:


> I actually have strongly considered the military. They'd teach me discipline as well as job skills. Not to mention they could pay for school too. Talked with all the recruiters on career day. I'd love to tell people I served our country. I just haven't decided yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


First thing you need to do is take as ASVAB. If so, what was your score? Second, MEPS will determine whether you are even mentally or medically qualified to join. You would be surprised what can disqualify you. r/STSC(SS) USN ret, former recruiter as one of my jobs in the Navy,


----------



## NorthernSurvival (Feb 29, 2016)

Steve40th said:


> First thing you need to do is take as ASVAB. If so, what was your score? Second, MEPS will determine whether you are even mentally or medically qualified to join. You would be surprised what can disqualify you. r/STSC(SS) USN ret, former recruiter as one of my jobs in the Navy,


My question is what branch? What are the benefits of each? I think combat experience would be extremely beneficial.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Been a life long Raiders fan forever. I don't care if they go to Vegas. They could go to LA; they could stay in Oakland I just don't care. I enjoy watching them play. That said I don't buy their jerseys, and I don't care about their sponsors. I don't pay to watch them on TV. Its free entertainment to me.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

NorthernSurvival said:


> My question is what branch? What are the benefits of each? I think combat experience would be extremely beneficial.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


All branches have combat roles and units, USN SEALS/SEABEES/SWCC, AF COMBAT MEDICS, PJS etc, ARMY everyone is trained for combat, MARINES need I say more. All branches offer different guarantees(trust me, read your guarantee before signing). Since you are so well knowledgeable in life, I figured you knew all of that.


----------



## Two Seven One (Aug 4, 2016)

NorthernSurvival said:


> My question is what branch? What are the benefits of each? I think combat experience would be extremely beneficial.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I don't think anyone can answer that for you. That decision is a rather important and personal one. I'd suggest you use your Internet skills to research each branch thoroughly and see what may appeal to you.


----------



## NorthernSurvival (Feb 29, 2016)

Steve40th said:


> All branches have combat roles and units, USN SEALS/SEABEES/SWCC, AF COMBAT MEDICS, PJS etc, ARMY everyone is trained for combat, MARINES need I say more. All branches offer different guarantees(trust me, read your guarantee before signing). Since you are so well knowledgeable in life, I figured you knew all of that.


All knowledgeable or simply just a different viewpont. The latter. I know everyone is combat trained, I'm asking which branch, sees what kind of combat. Did you serve? If so what branch? What role? I'm asking for information not arguing with you.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

NorthernSurvival said:


> Here comes the oldest and most brooding of them all. Slippy. I was hoping this would catch your attention.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yes, the wafting odor of II (Ignorance and Immaturity) finally made its way toward the intellectuals who frequent this forum.

Two things little boy;

First, I most likely shit bigger than you.

Finally, anyone who gives one ounce of credibility to the black lives matter movement which is founded on lies and is a socialist anti-American terrorist group, deserves much less than I have already given you.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

NorthernSurvival said:


> My question is what branch? What are the benefits of each? I think combat experience would be extremely beneficial.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


You know, some day you just might end up in a place like I was just this past weekend. IF you can make the cut.
Surrounded by my Brothers of the 5th Infantry Division at our annual reunion.
All of us in our 60's, 70's, 80's and four in their 90's. Including a Ranger who scaled Point Du Hoc on June 6, 1944. (If you don't know what that was, look it up)
Brothers. Together then, Together again.:vs_shake:
Yeah, maybe to some just a bunch of old geezers. But never underestimate an old veteran, especially one who served in combat with an Infantry unit. :vs_no_no_no:


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

NorthernSurvival said:


> All knowledgeable or simply just a different viewpont. The latter. I know everyone is combat trained, I'm asking which branch, sees what kind of combat. Did you serve? If so what branch? What role? I'm asking for information not arguing with you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I served 24 years USN Submarine force. I served in recruiting for 3 years, and at SDVT-1 for three years as support. Every branch has specific roles. SOF is specialized. Even our SEALS were are specialized TEAMS. The one I was at was water insertion teams using SDV's. If you saw Lone Survivor, Marcus Luttrell and LT Murphy were at my duty station two years prior to me showing up there.

Overall, we are a team. Everyone has a role. We are not individuals..
Being a smart butt gets you no where in the service.
And not everyone is combat trained, only Marines and Army get infantry training as part of being a Marine or Soldier. The other two have specific combat trained Sailors and Airman, as I gave examples of.


----------



## NorthernSurvival (Feb 29, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Yes, the wafting odor of II (Ignorance and Immaturity) finally made its way toward the intellectuals who frequent this forum.
> 
> Two things little boy;
> 
> ...


Since you love to throw out insults. You can't be an intellectual if you're that old and that slow. I don't doubt you shit bigger than me you're ancient after all and I know your bowel movements have long since been peaceful. I don't blame you for throwing out insults. I'm sure can't control the things you shit out. BLM is an activist group that advocates things related to black lives. ISIS is a terrorist group. You're brain is so old you can't tell the difference.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

NorthernSurvival said:


> Since you love to throw out insults. You can't be an intellectual if you're that old and that slow. I don't doubt you shit bigger than me you're ancient after all and I know your bowel movements have long since been peaceful. I don't blame you for throwing out insults. I'm sure can't control the things you shit out. BLM is an activist group that advocates things related to black lives. ISIS is a terrorist group. You're brain is so old you can't tell the difference.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


See, now ya went and wrecked it. I was trying to show these guys that today's kids are not total brats.

You just earned a vacation (also know as a time out) from this community. I hope when you have the opportunity to return, you will choose your responses differently.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

@A Watchman please forgive my finger for getting a bit too itchy before you had time to play.

My patience was on the thin side today. :devil:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> Overall, we are a team. Everyone has a role. We are not individuals..
> Being a smart butt gets you no where in the service.
> And not everyone is combat trained, only Marines and Army get infantry training as part of being a Marine or Soldier. The other two have specific combat trained Sailors and Airman, as I gave examples of.


As veterans, we like to rag on each other's branch of service. But it is all in fun, because we know exactly what my friend stated above. Each member depends on the other. And when you get right down to it, for every man at the tip of the spear there are ten in support.
And that support is vital.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Back to the question of the NFL and Boycotts. @Denton and I were solving the worlds problems last Sunday and I ended the conversation by making mention that I was about to crack open an adult beverage or 12 and settle in to watch some NFL Football and NASCAR.

I heard some static and some mumbling on the I-Craphone that Mrs Slippy talked me into getting and we hung up...I never heard what he said but I'm pretty sure it wasn't Go Saints!...:vs_laugh:


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

NorthernSurvival said:


> This forum cracks me up. As a 17 year old kid, all you old unprogressive leathery bags make me glad I'm part of a more progressive generation. If you don't agree with it keep your mouths closed. Times have changed. This isn't the 20th century anymore. Your time to shine has long past. All this complaining just adds to the stereotype that you're all grumpy old men. There's a few young people on this forum. I was curious about all this prepping stuff so I joined, but I can hardly stay on this forum because of all the crap I see you old guys talking about. You always post articles from sketchy news sights that, growing up with technology, I know which articles are credible and which ones are just trying to get a reaction from older people. I always chuckle when I see threads like this. I'm done ranting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


First off you've got some valid points in your complaint, especially about sketchy news sources, but your delivery is way off. Calling people out about their age isn't a good way to start a discussion. You would do well to sit down and listen to some old timers while they may not be the most progressive people at times they do have a treasure trove of life experience that anybody could benefit from. I myself have had a few "discussions" with some of the older guys here on how I don't believe all Muslims are terrorists and why I don't think the government is out to get us. In fact those discussions got kind of colorful, I think I got accused of being Obama once but ultimately if you remain firm in your beliefs but respectful towards theirs your going to get along just fine. There are times where we just have to agree to disagree, be respectful of others opinions, have thick skin, and at time have the tact to not bring up stuff thats going to distract from everybody's ultimate goal here which is to be better prepared for disaster.

Also, your very incorrect about the BLM movement. There may be individuals within the movement that mean well but the movement as a whole is well no better than a good bowel movement because to them the only time that black lives matter are the ones that are taken justifiably or not justifiably by white police officers. They never mention or protest the thousands of black victims of black on black crime that happens in the big cities. When they choose to protest it has equal odds of being peaceful or becoming a full blown riot. They are rude and try to intimidate people to get their message now and they're flat out disrespectful. I have no respect for the BLM movement as it is.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Cricket said:


> @NorthernSurvival you came into this community with a bit of a chip on your shoulder. Ya know what? I don't blame you. It sounds like you may have been surrounded by folks who didn't respect your thoughts very much. You know what else though? Part of growing up is learning how to treat others, even when you don't agree with them. When you come into an established community sounding like a rebellious little brat, you are gonna catch some flack. I have a feeling you already knew that though and ya figured coming off tough was the answer. It's not.
> 
> If you are serious about being treated like an adult, you are going to have to act like one.
> 
> ...


You and I are from different places, obviously. 
There are probably a couple reasons his opinions are not respected by the adults. One might be his lack of respect for his elders. No excuse for that. Hiding behind the computer is a poor tactic. 
Another reason is - he is portraying himself as being a kid. To me, the jury is still out on that. There are things that tell me this is not the case. Still, let's pretend he is. He has neither the knowledge, experience or wisdom to grab a cup of coffee and a cigar and sit on the porch with the old men for a conversation. If he is there, it is to keep silent and learn.

An opinion isn't something to be respected simply because it exists, and children aren't to be entertained as if they are adults. That is some of the garbage they are being taught, nowadays, but that doesn't make it the case. All this does is disrupts adult conversations while giving children the illusion they are our peers. They are not, and both we and they need to be disciplined enough to realize that and conduct ourselves in such a manner.

One of the downfalls of the Internet. Kids get full of themselves because they have a keyboard and can grab a cigar and sit on the poarch and "school" the adults.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Yeah, I know I sound like a dinosaur. That's ok. I'm proud of it. I see where things are going and am a student of history and sociology enough to know where it ends.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I'll edit and start over then.......

This NFL and the American Flag disrepect will soon be old news and forgotten. Those who are fans of the game will not quit watching it for the actions of a few........and most that I know can't stand the leadership of the NFL anyway as an organization.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Operator6 said:


> He's not a kid. Kids don't use the word " chuckle " and he's used it twice. I'd bet my left nut he's a former banned member or a current member with a couple of accounts.
> lain:


I'm not going to turn this into a debate since it doesn't matter anymore. The user is on vacation.

I will say that none of us should assume anything based on that though. My 4 year old grandson uses the word chuckle.

Let's get this discussion back on topic now.



bigwheel said:


> I have done swore off of Budweiser. Headed back to Lone Star. Do they still make Pearl and Falstaff?
> 
> NFL Boycott goes viral ? While players 'sit-out' the anthem, fans 'sit-out' the game
> 
> http://www.arrowheadpride.com/2009/9/22/1047841/top-nfl-advertiser-spent-134


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> I have been a dolphins fan since flipper was a newborn... I am now done with them


Dolphins? What do you have against real sports?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Cricket said:


> See, now ya went and wrecked it. I was trying to show these guys that today's kids are not total brats.
> 
> You just earned a vacation (also know as a time out) from this community. I hope when you have the opportunity to return, you will choose your responses differently.


Thanks Cricket ....... I will take it from here.

Allright NorthernSurvival, I have had my eye on you for a while now ....... just for the sake of this response, I am going to play along with your little identity game.

Seems you want to play with the big boys, namely those who have years of experience and wisdom from real life experiences. Here's is the one simple rule that is a given, both here at PF and in your every day life ..... you have to earn your right to have your voice heard, or it is just your own babble without an audience who gives a darn about YOU or your thoughts.

Next time ......... come to the table with either respect as a young gun ....... or a job and status as a taxpayer who is paying the bills of this nation.


----------

